# 4 11/16 plaster ring 1 1/2" deep



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Never ever thought to do this


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

manchestersparky said:


> Never ever thought to do this


OK... so how will you (did you) reject the install? 110.3(B)?

Pete


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Good ole' American ingenuity.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow...just wow. :no:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> OK... so how will you (did you) reject the install? 110.3(B)?
> 
> Pete


I try very hard NOT to drop the 110.3(B) violation as it seems like a weak stretch sometimes.

I took the picture first, then asked the foreman if it was installed as a joke ?

I asked him how a duplex receptacle can be installed without putting undue stress on the conductors, damaging the conductors, or damaging the device when it hits up against the emt connector ? 
Then I questioned the method of mounting the 4 11/16 plaster ring to the concrete wall using 1 screw , over a single gang mud box. I asked him if he thought the ring was designed to be used in that fashion ? 

He had no issues with removing it and having it installed correctly. He had a guy working on it by the time I left the site.


I have a good working relationship with the General Foreman, the project Manager and the crew leaders on this project.

How would you have dealt with it? 110.3(B) ??


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Tell me you let this guy slide and all you did was give him a funny look. :laughing:

How could you possibly fail a guy for thinking outside the box like that? :thumbup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> How would you have dealt with it? 110.3(B) ??


 Are you armed?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

:laughing:

i'd say you gotta have a decent set of stones to even call in the inspection with that turd on the wall.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

manchestersparky said:


> I try very hard NOT to drop the 110.3(B) violation as it seems like a weak stretch sometimes.
> 
> I took the picture first, then asked the foreman if it was installed as a joke ?
> 
> ...


FWIW, I think you handled it well. I'm really not sure what, other than 110.3(B), would apply.

Pete


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Hard to tell, is there a box in the concrete wall that got abandoned/unusable?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

300.15 would be the rule



> 300.15 Boxes, Conduit Bodies, or Fittings —Where Required.
> A box shall be installed at each outlet and switch
> point for concealed knob-and-tube wiring.
> Fittings and connectors shall be used only with the specific
> ...


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> 300.15 would be the rule


Thats the kicker- there is a box in the concrete behind that ring. If you look closely you can see a conduit going down.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> Thats the kicker- there is a box in the concrete behind that ring. If you look closely you can see a conduit going down.


I see it now.... We'll it isn't legit but if the ring is bonded and the box also then it would probably last forever but I believe 300.12 would be the violation



> 300.12 Mechanical Continuity — Raceways and Cables.
> Metal or nonmetallic raceways, cable armors, and cable
> sheaths shall be continuous between cabinets, boxes, fittings,
> or other enclosures or outlets.
> ...


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

..........


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

*I m o !*


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Wouldn't a handy box extension ring work?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

I think they should have used a 4 11/16 extension ring with a mud ring,sized for the sheetrock.


----------



## Al Lamke (Sep 15, 2010)

110.3 (B) a weak stretch!! I don't think so! The installer MUST install all electrical equipment as per Manufactures instructions! A mud ring is to be use on the correct size box!! Cutting hole for 1/2" conduit viololates UL listing


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow. Thats ingenuity there


----------

